# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  T-Bol at 40

## staygroovy

I’m 41 and never used steroids before. After a couple of years of training I now wanted to find something that could help me move that “extra” level up in terms of strength as I wanted to move that extra level up concerning my hobby of climbing. As I have a young family I wanted to avoid anything with a lot of side effects and after a lot of homework I found a good steroid that would suit a first timer like myself… Turinabol (T-bol). So I now have in my possession, my ordered 150 tabs of **-Turan and are now ready to start my program!!
I plan to run for 5 weeks at 40mg a day but I have some questions before I set off:

1. How and when should I take my 40mg a day (4x 10 mg tabs)? All at once? Morning, lunch, evening? With or without food? Before or after training?

2. Must I run a PCT after? If so then what is a simple PCT?

3. I’ve heard of people who have “shut down” (even from using T-Bol after a few weeks) and understand that it has to do with your natural testerone shutting down… but what are the symptoms for this? How do I know if I’m shutting down? What should I do if I start to shut down?

I know I probably sound like an amature but I guess we have to start somewhere! I appreciate your expert advice and tips so I can run a safe and enjoyable program.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Stay

----------


## bass

hang in there you will get help soon. if this is a designer steroids they will shut you down! a good PCT is a must, but since i don't have experience cycling hormones I'll move over and let the pros chime in! good luck!

----------


## bigdug

Welcome Staygroovy. You have actually found a pretty good oral. Turinabol will most likely give you some good strength gains, some hardness (muscles), and maybe some size. It will most likely increase your appetite and cause you to gain some pounds. I saw that you are going to run it for 5 weeks @ 40 mgs per day. The dosage is good and I would take it with food but I would divide it into 20mgs in the morning and 20 in the afternoon. I would also think about increasing the length of the cycle to 8 weeks. At five weeks you will be feeling the peak benefits...adding another 3 weeks will help you make some better gains and keep more of them. I would also use clomid or nolvadex for a pct because after about 3 weeks, your test will shut down and you may feel a small drop in libido. This 8 week cycle @ 40 mgs per day is considered a very light cycle and would not require a really intense pct. Just something mild to jump start your system when your done. If you eat right and train hard (and depending on your stats) you could gain up to 10 pounds or so and look at keeping about 7 or so. I gained about 9 lbs on the 8 weeks at 40 mgs per day. I would drink plenty of water to keep your system flushed and liver clean as orals are more taxing on the liver than the injectables. I think you will be happy with t-bol

----------


## calstate23

> I’m 41 and never used steroids before. After a couple of years of training I now wanted to find something that could help me move that “extra” level up in terms of strength as I wanted to move that extra level up concerning my hobby of climbing. As I have a young family I wanted to avoid anything with a lot of side effects and after a lot of homework I found a good steroid that would suit a first timer like myself… Turinabol (T-bol). So I now have in my possession, my ordered 150 tabs of GP-Turan and are now ready to start my program!!
> I plan to run for 5 weeks at 40mg a day but I have some questions before I set off:
> 
> 1. How and when should I take my 40mg a day (4x 10 mg tabs)? All at once? Morning, lunch, evening? With or without food? Before or after training?
> 
> 2. Must I run a PCT after? If so then what is a simple PCT?
> 
> 3. I’ve heard of people who have “shut down” (even from using T-Bol after a few weeks) and understand that it has to do with your natural testerone shutting down… but what are the symptoms for this? How do I know if I’m shutting down? What should I do if I start to shut down?
> 
> ...


The greatest base for any cycle is testosterone . That is what our male bodies thrive on. I would highly suggest you look into the testosterones (Injectables) such as Testosterone Enanthate , Testosterone Cypionate , Testosterone Propionate , etc..If you're not interested in doing a heavy heavy cycle a good cycle would simply be 250-400 mg of test a week (One shot, nice and easy and every effective)*****2 shots if you go up to 400 mg.*

During a steroid cycle you are sky rocketing your normal levels of testosterone . Therefore, your body shuts down from producing natural testosterone because your body is saying HOLY SH*T, we have way too high test levels. This is why your nuts shrink slighty depending on cycle. This is also why there is a need for PCT or Post Cycle Therapy because if you immediately just go off steroids it will take some time before your natural testosterone levels get back to normal because your body will still be shut down from producing its own testosterone. PCT helps kick in your bodies ability to start producing its own natural testosterone again. Another reason for anti estrogens is basically that, ANTI ESTROGEN. Our body can only handle so much testosterone, so when we take a cycle and it sky rockets our test levels our body starts converting some of the excessive amounts of testosterone into estrogen. Which can cause gynecomastia (Female breasts) and lower libido. 

These are all important reasons to have an anti estrogen on hand such as *NOLVADEX* to prevent gynecomastia and other estrogen related side effects.

As for what, when and how much will depend on your cycle.

----------


## staygroovy

Thanks very much for the info guys.
I'm going to take your advice bigdug and run an 8 week cycle and concerning PCT I will use clomid but... just a couple more questions...

1. Shall I start my PCT when I shut down or at the end of my 8 week cycle? Probably a stupid question!
2. Would a PCT of clomid say 100mg a day first week, 50mg a day for week 2 & 3 be enough after an 8 week cycle of Turinabol (and considered a mild PCT)?

Thanks again for the help.
Stay

----------


## redz

Tbol is the weakest steroid I have ever tried but alot of people seem to like it. I prefer Winstrol as my oral of choice.

----------


## staygroovy

Bigdug,

Thanks for the info.
Would a PCT of clomid say 100mg a day first week, 50mg a day for week 2 & 3 be enough after an 8 week cycle of Turinabol (and considered a mild PCT)?

Thanks,
Stay

----------


## bigdug

Sorry for the late reply Staygroovy, my answer would be yes, that PCT would be just fine. I would start the first dosage of clomid the day after your last t-bol dosage; as the t-bol will quickly leave your system. I sure hope you get the gains that I assume you will make. Let us know how you progress and how you liked it. Remember to train hard, eat lots and lots of protein and plenty of good carbs and drink plenty, I mean plenty of water. And make sure you warm up your body parts, that you will be training, really well. Your muscles will be telling you to go heavier and your joints and tendons may not be ready and take a beating, so take care to warm everything up really well; definately take extra time, then go into your work out. When you come off, you may feel a lack of ambition in the gym for a couple of weeks (regardless of PCT). The best advice that I can give is to train through it. If you back off, you will loose lots of your gains. The next couple of weeks after your cycle ends are probably the most important ones. Remember also to get plenty of rest (remember we grow when we're resting and not in the gym). And if you don't already, stretch! People don't realize that 15% of our growth can come from stretching correctly. Stretching also helps avoid injuries. 

Keep us posted and good luck my brother.

Bigdug

----------


## staygroovy

Thank you very much for the great information Bigdug.

I now feel 100% ready to go. I run a strict diet anyway so there should be no problems with that, so after a week of burning off the Christmas fat I will be starting my cycle the beginning of January. I will let you know how I'm getting on mid Febuary (after about 5 weeks into the cycle).

Your information has really been gold worth to me so a big thanks again and have a great Christmas and New Year where ever you are!

Stay

----------


## calstate23

> Thank you very much for the great information Bigdug.
> 
> I now feel 100% ready to go. I run a strict diet anyway so there should be no problems with that, so after a week of burning off the Christmas fat I will be starting my cycle the beginning of January. I will let you know how I'm getting on mid Febuary (after about 5 weeks into the cycle).
> 
> Your information has really been gold worth to me so a big thanks again and have a great Christmas and New Year where ever you are!
> 
> Stay


Sorry but seriously there is no need what so ever to just be doing "T-bol". If you are going to do steroids go through with a test cycle. You will be more than satisfied more way then one. 

There is simply no reason for this. Sorry but the truth  :BbAily:

----------


## calstate23

> Thanks very much for the info guys.
> I'm going to take your advice bigdug and run an 8 week cycle and concerning PCT I will use clomid but... just a couple more questions...
> 
> 1. Shall I start my PCT when I shut down or at the end of my 8 week cycle? Probably a stupid question!
> 2. Would a PCT of clomid say 100mg a day first week, 50mg a day for week 2 & 3 be enough after an 8 week cycle of Turinabol (and considered a mild PCT)?
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> Stay


Also, I don't like clomid for pct and have stopped using it for years. Somehow people think they do different things. No, they are the same thing but nolvadex is much stronger and works better.

Clomid is known to fu*k with your vision and I have noticed this when using in my prior years. I do not like clomid and there is no need for it plain and simple

----------


## Old_usmcgrunt

Staygroovy,

Just read this thread and curious about how the T-bol cycle is going. I'm considering working it in with my Test-E cycles and BHRT.

----------


## staygroovy

Hi Old,

I’m now in my 4th week and I’m very happy with the results so far. I had to increase my calories quite a bit by week 3. I’m now up about 2,5-3kg, have some very noticeable volume in my arms and shoulders but the most noticeable is the numbers I’m lifting in the gym, which have increased considerably since the beginning of week 2. I started to have some stomach cramps week 3 but I stopped using the Liv 52 (which I suspected was the problem) and the cramps have now stopped. I have had no side effects whatsoever and my overall wellbeing is on top! I’m now looking forward to the last few weeks of this cycle.

Stay

----------


## jBuda

damn right i felt like a king on that shit best all around drug out there...you do not need liver stuff for tbol for its really not harsh on you shit i dident even run pct on mine and kept all my gains.... Love the stuff next time i will run pct tho

----------


## bigdug

Sounds great Stay. Glad its working out for you. Tbol is some great stuff! I love it. Keep up the hard work and let us all know how you're doing from time to time. Good luck buddy.

----------


## norboy

Hi!l 

I'm 44 years old.
I run a T-bol cycle every spring/early summer.
Done it for since I turned 40
50-60 mg for 6-7 weeks (My weight is 220/100)
Get me fitted for the summer season.

Could be hard on the kidneys, drink a lot of water (3-4 liters a day)
Use fish oil.
No need for PCT.

Eat clean & enough!

----------


## Floydian

wow no need?

----------


## norboy

Oral-Turinabol can not be aromatized to estrogens. 
Which theoretically should exclude estrogen-related side effects such as gynecomastia , water retention and fat storage.

I have nver done PCT, after a T-bol cycle ONLY.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

Don't oral-T and anavar seriously affect your lipid profiles? For older guys I would think this is a very important consideration. With the modern AIs like aromasin why not use the real stuff? Test is the natural choice to protect your liver and lipids.

----------


## Natureboy71

I am 39. On my 8th week of T-bol 50mg/ed (last week of it) of a 12 week test C @ 500mg/w. Gained 25 pounds so far. Works great! I personally would not do T-bol without test as it only makes it 10 times better.

And a PCT is absolutely recommended unless you wanna lose most of what you gained.

----------


## staygroovy

Hi All,
Thanks for all the advice. I really enjoyed the cycle of T-Bol and would recommend it to any first time uses like myself as a good introduction to steroids . It’s not all about popping pills and growing like the hulk! There’s a lot of dedication needed to get the best out of what you use… cutting out the alcohol, eating the right foods and enough of it and getting to the gym as much as possible and training the correct way. So my hat goes off to all of you guys who use as I now understand the hard work needed to get the body looking good… and who doesn’t want a good looking body… especially when your over 40!! I learnt a lot on this T-Bol only cycle and it’s definitely something I would use again to get the athletic look just before the summer.
But… this cycle did leave me wanting more! I made some nice gains especially around the arms and chest but I do want bigger and better! So I’ve now taken the advice and have purchased Test-E to add to the cycle this time. Everything is purchased and I will be starting the new cycle beginning of September after the summer. But I need a little more advice. I plan my cycle as below:

Cycle
Turinabol - 50mg/ed/1-7weeks
Test E - 250mg/1x week/1-6weeks
Test E - 400mg/2x 200mg week/7-8weeks
Anastrozole - 0.5mg/ed/1-11weeks

PCT (suggestion only?)
Day 1 (week 10, two weeks after last Test-E dose) = Clomid 200mg + Nolva 40mg
Week 10-11 (2 weeks) = Clomid 50mg + Nolva 20mg ed
Week 12-13 (2 weeks) = Nolva 20mg ed

But it’s the PCT I’m unsure about. If running a T-Bol only cycle then you would start the PCT the day after your last dose, but as I understand, when using Test E, you don’t need to start your PCT until two weeks after your last dose of Test-E (as it stays in the body that long). So, even though I take my last dose of T-Bol after week 7 but carry on using Test-E a week longer, does that mean I do not need to start my PCT until two weeks after stopping the Test-E (three weeks after stopping the T-Bol? Hope I didn’t make the question too complicated.
Could maybe somebody recommend a PCT which would be good for my cycle (see my suggestion above)? I have 30x50mg Clomid and 60x20mg Nolva for my PCT. I really dont want to purchase any more gear now I have everything I think I need.
If I suspect too high estrogen levels while on my cycle can I back up my Anastrozole dose with some Nolva and carry on the cycle or should I stop the cycle and start the PCT (last thing I want is tits!!)?

Thanks everyone for your help, highly appreciated.
Stay

----------


## rocheey

Its good to hear things went so well for you. I, too, just came off a solo TBol cycle, of 6 weeks, 60 mgs TBol/50 mgs Proviron . It was my first AAS cycle, as well. Im not a young pup, either (50 yrs old). And I, too, figured I didnt need Test as a base for my cycle.

I guess thats where we differ.... apparently, I DID need test as a base.

Oh, sure, I hit my targets for my recomp ... put on 6 lbs and leaned out ... but I was shut down quick, and shut down hard. By week 4 my boss is bitchin about me about getting nothing done at my desk (falling asleep), the missus is bitchin about me getting nothin done between the sheets (no desire, or ability). I didnt want to work out, hell, I didnt want to even get out of bed in the morning.

And I felt about as UN-healthy as Ive felt in years. I stopped on week 4 and PCT'ed.

Would I try TBol again? Yes ... but not solo ....

----------


## inked1314

I guarantee you'll see better sustatined gaines using Test e and Tbol. Waiting to hear the results as you go on with the second cycle. You will be amazed!

----------


## Strongarm5791

Test seems to be the best for mass gains. T-bol is a good product. If you have the diet, you are resting enough, and your workouts are hard, you could see 5-10 lbs of HARD muscle in six weeks. Unlike Test, T-Bol will not give you 20-40 lbs of gain, but you muscles should be HARD as a rock. Most users of T-Bol are performance users, not bodybuilders. Bodybuilders typically want the size gains. But if you want to get hard muscles, and some mass gain, Turanibol is good stuff. It is pricier that Test....
Good luck...

----------


## Kesyoperrot

kaj mora plaèat vstopnino, da gre lahko na boljak ?

----------


## flatland4life

So a T-bol only cycle sounds like it does everything for you as in strength and size gains
but doesn't make you feel awake and ready to go sexually ? 

So what makes it better than a test only cycle?

----------


## staygroovy

I felt really good during the cycle and i did feel very awake... but sexually it didnt make any improvments during the cycle. I havent done a test only cycle as this was my first cycle but im about to start my second cycle of Test-E and T-Bol and looking forward to it!

----------


## kappp419

I am new and I have used Tbol before and loved it, but I can't seem to get a hold of it now. Any ideas where I can order it?

----------


## gillchase

Great information - thanks.
Im really interested to know your comparison with/without test

----------


## staygroovy

I will keep you updated gillchase... I took my first pin of 250mg Test-E on Sunday (still have a bit of a sore ass!) and plan to start T-Bol the end of week 3... 10 week cycle followed by a 6 week PCT.

----------


## Brohim

Any updates? How did your cycle go?

----------


## O40

Interesting thread and some what dated. Methyl 1 Test (prohormone) shut me down hard when I begin using in steroids 10 years ago, and as one poster pointed out, oral steroids absoultely raise your chloresterol levels, T-Bol especially had this noteriety. Some orals are hard on the liver but this affect is dose dependent, 50 mgs of dbol is one thing and probably no more hard on liver functions than dringing a few alcohol drinks while 150 mgs is another. Anadrol has a bad rap, because it allegedely caused liver tumours in paitents that were perscribed. In traditional Bodybuilding, orals are used to kick start a steroid cycle for the first 2 or 3 weeks while the injectable oils build in your system for a cycle lasting 8 to 12 weeks followed by PCT and an equal time off.

When I was actively cycling, I started running 30 day cycles on and 30 days off, with orals the first 10 days. The theory is you would make gains in the 30 day window and recover during the off period, and repeat so in effect you could be on 6 months out of the year and still fully recover. By being on for 30 days you didn't get shut down as hard, and recovery was easier. I had pretty decent success with this approach. Now on HRT, the recovery part is of no concern. I just adjust my HRT dose to what's comfortable and healthy.

If you are not on HRT, I would always plan for a PCT. Cold turkey of any cycle casues, depression, lack of libido, bouts of ED and estrogen spikes depending on what and how much gear you ran. I will also add that clomid made me a tad angry, bitchie and affected my vision while using it. I know how my wife felt when she was on her period. Good luck to you all.

----------


## spoolie70

Good evening everyone. 

I am 43 yrs old, 6'3 1/2 350 lbs BF% 41, low cholesterol and blood pressure. My goal are to get to 235, lose this spare tire, tone up, and inrease my strength. My previous max on the bench press was 315, when I was in the military doing pt on a regular basis. Now, my max is about 235. Diet wise I plan on keeping it simple, oatmeal & eggs in the morning, 3 meals consisting of 2 chicken breasts and asparagus, and two protein shakes per day. I would like advice on the ULTIMATE BEGINNER'S workout plan. If I've posted this in the wrong place, please accept my apologies. I was planning on using Test, Anavar , & T-Bol only. If you would like to recommend a supplement plan, or stack for me, that is much appreciated. If you don't think I need a stack, please let me know that as well. I know how to workout using military bodyweight exercises but have been increasing my weightlifting knowledge. Thank you in advance to all who are willing to offer me advice. I have thick skin, so please don't be afraid to talk direct with me. Thank you.

----------


## staygroovy

Brohim, sorry for the slow response but it's been a while since ive been on here. The cycle was great and way way better than the oral only cycle. I wouldn't take t-bol on its own again. My strenghth increased in twice the time when using Test which meant I had a good couple of extra weeks of lifting heavy and increasing muscle mass compared to not using Test. The only down side was, being the age of 42, its was a lot harder to recover. I ran a 5 week standard PCT but could have done with a week or two more and it probably would be a good idea using HCG at my age. My gains were probably around 4-5 kg. On my T-Bol only cycle it was probably half of that.

----------

